# Mineral spirits to clean dust off cutting boards?



## eddit (Oct 8, 2018)

New to the sport, so forgive me, but just made a few cutting boards. I used a wipe down of mineral spirits to remove all the dust and started to worry if this was a bad idea. Will an overnight evaporation clear all my concerns?

Can't find a definitive answer on the internet. I plan on finishing the boards with Howard's board oil and conditioner.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Very nice cutting boards.

Good question, but I'm interested in why you would use mineral spirits to clean off some dust? Mineral spirits is akin to naphtha and kerosene and isn't something you'd want around your food. The good news is it is volatile, so most of it should evaporate fairly quickly.

I'm not an expert in toxins, but it is considered to be of low toxicity, so it's not likely that compounds left would do much damage. However, I would strongly suggest you call your local poison control and see if you can get a professional opinion.


----------



## eddit (Oct 8, 2018)

I've read in lots of places that it's a good way to A) clean off sanding dust, and B) get a preview of your finished wood showing any potential deep scratches before the Mineral spirits evaporates off.

It's worked great in most projects but I was worried for the cutting boards for the reasons you've mentioned.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's my thought… (for what its worth)

Let them dry overnight. Give them a quick wash with water with perhaps a smidgeon of soap then rinse with clean water. It will help remove any residue and it will raise the grain. Lightly sand to remove raised grain. I would wet again. Lightly sand again. Then use a vacuum to remove any residual dust.

BTW, the boards look great


----------



## eddit (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks, I will definitely wipe down with water to raise and sand down the grain. Posted this in a couple places and the consensus is that's it's fine. General finishes salad bowl finish actually recommends cutting it with mineral spirits, so me doing a very light wipe down can be too concerning.


----------



## nebens (Jun 12, 2013)

Vacuum, compressed air and wipe with denatured alcohol (DNA).


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> Thanks, I will definitely wipe down with water to raise and sand down the grain. Posted this in a couple places and the consensus is that's it's fine. General finishes salad bowl finish actually recommends cutting it with mineral spirits, so me doing a very light wipe down can be too concerning.
> 
> - eddit


Any finish that dries hard and clear is considered food safe, but mineral spirits doesn't fall under that category. Again, it's not likely to have much issues once dry, but I would like to get an opinion from people that deal with toxins, just to be safe.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Good grief. It'll evaporate in no time.


----------



## eddit (Oct 8, 2018)

@rich I feel ya, just wanted to be sure 

Thanks for taking the time to chime in everyone.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Good grief. It ll evaporate in no time.
> 
> - Rich


+ many many times


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Good grief. It ll evaporate in no time.
> 
> - Rich
> + many many times
> ...


What they said above, you probably have other things to worry about!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Vacuum, compressed air and wipe with denatured alcohol (DNA).
> 
> - nebens


There are numerous ways that ethyl alcohol is "denatured" to make it unfit for drinking. One common method, the addition of methyl alcohol, would give a product that would be just fine for wiping a cutting board since both alcohols would readily evaporate. The methyl alcohol IS toxic, but it it would leave no residue. Other methods of denaturation would not be so benign. Some of the additives are less volatile and are quite toxic. One method relies on the addition of small amounts of a compound called "denatonium benzoate". This is a nonvolatile organic salt that is incredibly bitter. You would not want to have any residues on a surface intended for food preparation. Know what is in the can before you wipe away.

The mineral spirits should evaporate without leaving a residue, but you never know what the manufacturer has put in the can. They do not have to adhere to regulations regarding content like manufacturers of foodstuffs do.

I do not see any reason to wipe a cutting board with a solvent to remove sanding dust prior to applying a mineral oil based finish. Actually, if you really want to use a solvent to remove any dust I would recommend mineral oil. ; -)


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

I think I'll be careful next time I eat at someone's house who made their own cutting board.


----------

